# Miracle is getting closer!(She kidded!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Today at 5pm:









Tonight at 9pm:









She seems very uncomfy. Lots a tail wagging. Ligs are just about gone, very hard to find. Bag has filled more. I hope she goes soon. :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!*

I think she will kid between now and noon tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!*

I hope so! I almost have no hair left to :hair: ! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

1:30am: Ligs are gone! :clap:

Now she just needs to push those kids out! Udder has gotten bigger. I didn't get any pics. I didn't see any contractions so I decided to head home and get a few :ZZZ: .


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

So do we have some kiddos this morning? :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

How'd she do? Any kids yet? :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

OK I hope it will be anytime now.  Babies Babies, and they should be :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

I think shes too busy playing with her new babies! :angry:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

I bet there are BABIES right now!!! :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

OK Didn't you ever learn to share???? :slapfloor: We want to see. :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

R-U-N-A-R-O-U-N-D --------- >

You are killing us!!!


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

She has to kid today.. The ligs are gone and that bag looks like it's going to burst!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

Inquiring minds want to know!









Maybe she is sleeping.









_*Suellen*_


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

just popping my nose in here so I get an update


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Miracle is getting closer!(Ligs Gone!)*

Ha ha sorry guys I was at the barn ALL day! I sadly don't have internet at the barn or I would have been complaining to you guys about how she was driving me crazy! She kept laying down and pushing a bit, then she would get back up like nothing happened! :hair: My friend even came over and kept watch with me until she had to leave for work. My mom also came over during her lunch break and brought me lunch. (Thanks Mom!) SO anyways she had two :boy: :boy: at 3:40 and 3:50 pm! :wahoo: Yay! new kids! She did great. She was a bit confused at first about what she was supposed to do with them, now she is fine. Her udder was huge right before she went but I didn't get any pics of it. The kids seem to prefer the "chocolate milk" side!

Pictures are coming once I get them uploaded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Ashely :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

First Born:

























Second Born:

























both together:


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

awww.. ADORABLE!

Happy Birthday babies! :stars:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

OH MAN!!! Those boys are CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! Congrats!!! I absolutely love that coloring!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe how sweet. That second one love to cock his head, so cute


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Those are the only good shots I got of the second one. It was hard to get good shots anyways with the other kids jumping around, and then they would move whenever I was about to get a good shot. I think they were a bit squished in there because their ears are a bit funny. lol

Oh and Anna's two boys got to be separated from everyone tonight since they kept mounting the new kids! I can't wait to put those bands on the jewels!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Well I did expect twins but was really hoping for girls...they are cute lil' boys though, and that gold and white boy really stands out!! From your previous pics of Miracle I knew she was gonna go soon, she was looking pretty posty!! Now , I hope that "grandma Dawn" gets the hint!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, too bad they are boys. I hope Dawn makes up for it with :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: ! 

Dawn actually high tailed it out of the stall when she saw what was about to happen..... so much for supporting her daughter. :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! They are just precious!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I will say they were sure worth waiting for. Congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the :boy: :boy: 

I noticed in your post you finally have convinced yourself that you are going to have 5!! :ROFL: 

Congrats to you all!

Allison


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Pretty, pretty babies. Love the colors. Congratulations to all. :stars: 

Best of luck for healthy babies for Dawn, as well. 

Anna


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought something was happening when we didn't hear anything! Aren't they sweet! Congrats! We'll hope Dawn has girls...did you get a weight on the boys?


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful healthy babies.. I'd also like to thank you for keeping us updated with news and photos during the end of her pregnancy.. It has been really educational for me personally watching her grow and especially seeing her bag up.. It will definitely help when I'm waiting for my first doe to kid..


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are cuties!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Kittikity said:


> Congrats on the beautiful healthy babies.. I'd also like to thank you for keeping us updated with news and photos during the end of her pregnancy.. It has been really educational for me personally watching her grow and especially seeing her bag up.. It will definitely help when I'm waiting for my first doe to kid..


Your welcome Kitti, I also have pictures of most of the birth process if you are interested. But it's only of the first kid and then I abandoned the camera until everything was done. I was to busy slinging kids to get the gunk out since they seemed to be the worst for inhaling birthing gunk.

And Thanks everyone! I am glad she finally kidded. Now I only have Dawn left and I can sleep well for once! :slapfloor:

No weight on the boys yet, I always forget about that till the next day. I will get it today.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww they're absolutely adorable!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I managed to get them weighed today and they are both about 4.5 lbs. They look a lot less squished today! 

Also I put the birthing pictures on my website: http://www.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfa ... rocess.htm

Everyone is doing good, just waiting on Dawn now.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!

Oh My Gosh- I just LOVE that first buckling 

"I do not need another buck, I do not need another buck...." :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both of those boys are beautiful!! And you did a great job with those birth pics...or should I say that Miracle did...really great piccies


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Oh My Gosh- I just LOVE that first buckling
> 
> "I do not need another buck, I do not need another buck...." :GAAH:


 Ha ha ha I should be at the july 12th show with them if you want to see them. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

liz said:


> Both of those boys are beautiful!! And you did a great job with those birth pics...or should I say that Miracle did...really great piccies


 Thanks Liz! I didn't get the last of the birth since I thought I was going to have to pull. It was weird that her water didn't break, usually it comes out in a big gush. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know, thats really scary when you don't know if you need to intervene...I've had kids born in the sacs that didn't break even when they hit the bedding! Then you do have to work quick to get them out before they try to breathe in the fluids!


----------

